# Athearn rtr dual 8/9 pin board help



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok this is new to me but if I try to use sound 8 pin I have to use the 9 pin for motor function??

Reason I ask is on my other 8 pin dcc ready engines (atlas) I can just plug it in program OT and I'm running..

Now I did test this but can't get the motor to run but all sounds and lights work

Anybody want to tell me how you run these with the board in place?

I'm saving for better decoders so Im using what I have for familiarity purposes 

Thanks art


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My feeling is that you forgot removing the jumper from the nine pin plug.Even if not using the nine pin plug,you need to remove its jumper.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I took it off kinda figured that when I heard noises that wernt normal!! Lol!

So do you think since all I did was stick the 8 pin In the socket without soldering it is causing my grief? I didn't want to solder it before I found out it worked or not.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It was a guess...the jumper has to be removed before connecting a decoder to even the eight pin plug.Connecting a decoder to the eight pin socket without removing the jumper shorts the track inputs to the motor outputs of the decoder with likely immediate decoder frying.So...if you did try connecting the decoder with the jumper still on,wich I understand,you may have killed the motor drive outputs of the decoder.This also happens when installing a decoder with the motor not properly insulated.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I think the mrc was the culprit engine fires then shits off horn bell brakes work though so the engine drivers went south..

Put a nce decoder back in and all is good 

Now I see why most just yank the boards out and put the "right" board in there..

Oh well it was free and I got to mess with it some...

Factory boards in general just suck!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any good deals on tasunami or esu? Lol!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have had too many issues w/NCE decoders, so I cannot recommend them either. Soundtraxx or Digitrax for me.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I had it working again somehow I shut something

Then I shut something else off and can't get motor to run lol


----------

